# Thicker glove



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

I shoot the one from the link with bows from #50 to #74 range and is a great glove. No problems what-so-ever and I still can feel the string.


----------



## IU-Dave (Oct 7, 2017)

have you considered trying to customize one of youre existing gloves with some additional leather?


----------



## gr4vitas (May 25, 2013)

IU-Dave said:


> have you considered trying to customize one of youre existing gloves with some additional leather?


I have but I don't know how I would go about that really. I guess sewing on some extra leather patches?


----------



## IU-Dave (Oct 7, 2017)

i dont know a proper way either, i was maybe thinking of just using some type of flexible glue and hoping for the best


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

PS When I had the thin glove, I used to pad the middle finger glove with an exfoliating round cotton pad cut in half.


----------



## mdrnsamurai (Oct 8, 2016)

Switch to a Tab. Rod Jenkins says it Masters of the Barebow. He switched to a tab because he could never find consistency with a glove.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

http://howardhillarchery.com/archery-accessories.html

Deluxe Howard Hill Glove
This is the exact duplicate of the glove that Howard Hill used. *Double thickness tips with nylon inserts *to prevent deep grooves and allow a fast, smooth release. Inside leather formed for a smooth fit. Back and wrist straps of Latigo leather. Snap or Velcro wrist fastener upon request. Handmade. Sizes: S, M, L, XL, XXL

Price List
Deluxe Howard Hill Glove $27.00


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

In his first intervention he said he doesn't like tabs mdrnsamurai.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

g - 

The thicker you make the glove the more it will compress the fingers when you hook the string.
Take a stiff cardboard tube and bend it to 90 degrees - see what happens. That's what the glove is doing to your fingers.
That assumes that you are indeed hooking the string and not using a looser grip. 

Not sure what your difficulty with the tab is, but maybe you don't have a decent one. 
In a worst case scenario, use a light/thin glove and a tab over it. 
I did that for a number of years.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Marcel_NC (Oct 2, 2017)

I just bought this exact one last week - Works great for me!


----------



## MadJD (Oct 25, 2017)

Give it a try. You can only 'think' so much of it but in the end trying is the only way to find out. 

Personally I don't like thick gloves since its cuts down some of the feel but it works for some ppl so there are no 'one way to rule them all'. One thing you could try with your current glove is to take a deeper grip on the string, wrap your fingers around the string more. That sometimes fixes any soreness from shooting off your finger tips. Takes some getting use to but works for some too.


----------



## 3D Archery (May 19, 2016)

The numbness could caused by the string moving of the joint and onto the pad when drawing. Just something to keep in mind, not like you don't have a ton already on your mind when you shoot.


----------



## m60gunner (Mar 15, 2003)

I have been using the Kangaroo glove from America Leathers. Not cheap by any means but I have used it to shoot 65# bow. Even used it to shoot a friends 75# LB. But, it could be a finger issue as mentioned above. Years ago I shot a 80# Black Widow with the old Damascus glove which are pretty thin


----------



## flatbow1 (May 3, 2009)

I used a glove for 40 yrs but I switched to a tab.
Either one will work but to get a glove that has enough protection for me...it feels really bulky after using a tab.
If you're set on a glove try the Black Widow Stick Tite glove.
It takes some getting use to but it wont cost you $50.
Another option is take some strips of thinner leather and insert them on the inside of the finger stalls..use Barge cement glue.
I've done this before and it works.
I now use a Neet Monster 3 under tab.
I would advise sticking with the tab, it was a slow transition for me but I'm glad I stuck with it.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Been using this Neet glove for years…and up to 84#(not terribly expensive). The cordovan overlays reduce some of the need for thickness…while giving me a positive feel for the string.

As for modifying a glove for thin fingers I’d agree with the thin leather and Barge cement approach. In truth, gloves are not a 1 size or 3, 4 sizes fit all kind of thing. They often benefit appreciably with some level of DIY customization…kind of comes with this territory. Rick. 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/neet-t-g5-traditional-shooting-glove.html


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Switch to a finger tab. They are much easier to customize, keep spares, service, etc.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

I use a Bearpaw glove with the cordura fingers. I think mine is Bison leather with the cordura sewn on. It is by far the best protection that I have found. It bends easily and does not crimp like Viper is describing. The cordura does not have the memory of the various leathers that develop a crease. I try to shoot a tab and end up with abrasions on the outside of my index and ring fingers. I tried again just this week and tabs just don't work for me.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Rick's Neet glove (which I own) is indeed quite protective on the fingers. Since the cordovan lays "flat" atop the cylinder of the underlying finger stall, the cordovan functions a bit more in the manner of "three separate tabs".

E.W. Bateman makes a similarly-built glove (which I likewise own) called the G9 (http://www.ewbateman.com/Gloves.htm) Flat cordovan "tab" atop the leather finger stall. Very protective, as well.

These styles feel quite different than the fully-cylindrical stall gloves, and may provide an acceptable alternative.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Go with the American Leathers crossover. The best protection of any glove I've used including the abs super glove, just be aware that it will take several hundred shots to break in and there is almost no feel until they do


----------



## LaurieC (Feb 27, 2017)

After trying several gloves to solve the problems that you mentioned (excessive finger chaffing after a shooting session), I settled on the American Leathers Big Shot. It offers great protection and a slick, consistent release. It's spendy for sure, but it was worth every penny.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

U can tape ur fingerd with a layer of cloth heavy-duty surgical tape beneath the gloves

Sport climbers do that taping against climbing on rough surface

N I have seen some olympic archers tape their finger in training also

Just don't wrap ur finger as it will hinder ur joint movement


----------



## JRose (Nov 18, 2014)

i you just want more padding in your glove you can also buy thin foam sheets and just put in the finger slots when your shooting, you can put as much as you want to offer a balance of comfort and finger agility.


----------



## jhendricks (Nov 10, 2017)

I use a big shot elk glove. Really like it. It did take some getting used to the loss of feel from the extra pad, but it lets me shoot for hours without discomfort. I love it.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Give a tab a good try. Gloves need to be to break in. By the time you break one in, you need to get a new one. Good cordovan tab will last you for years. You most likely loose it before you will have the need to replace it.


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

The black widow stick tite glove is thick. I won't get into the glove vs tab debate. It took me a long time to transition to a tab.


----------



## flatbow1 (May 3, 2009)

moog5050 said:


> The black widow stick tite glove is thick. I won't get into the glove vs tab debate. It took me a long time to transition to a tab.



Me too, I used a glove exclusively till about 3 yrs ago.
Now, when I use a glove I feel like I have a sock on my hand.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Ditto the above, switch to a tab. I spent alot of time chasing the right glove - too thick, too thin, always breaking in or past the prime with a finger groove worn in. Also ran into horizontal aiming issues from not being able to get the arrow close enough to my face (parallax) - I found Damascus gloves to be the worst in that respect. A good cordovan tab lasts indefinitely and is easily replaced. Also, in terms of thickness, it is easy to add/remove/modify layers on a tab - there is no such capability with gloves.


----------



## flatbow1 (May 3, 2009)

I also switched to 3under. About 2 yrs ago I started the transition...it was slow for me but I'm glad I did.
I have a crooked finger on my string hand, index finger.
I didnt switch to a tab because I switched to 3 under.
I had started fooling with a tab while I was shooting split because it enabled me to control my finger placement vs a glove, for me anyway.
Either a glove or a tab will work, just personal preference...but you do have to give it time when you switch.
Another thing I like about a tab is the fact that it gives me better finger protection without the thickness of a bulky glove.


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

I still stand by my opinion about preferring a tab...but, ever since I started using a tab I tend to hit to the right of my target a lot...kinda frustrating.
Some reason with a glove I dont have that problem.
Only thing I can figure is the shape of my face..i have a thin face below my cheek bones so the arrow will be closer to my face..Im a right handed shooter.
I try to compensate for in but I still fall back into the same problem.
Guess I will just get use to a glove again.


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

I may have found a solution to my alignment with a tab.
I have a thin face but high cheek bones.
If I draw and anchor my index finger under my cheek bone farther back which moves the arrow out away from my face more, my shot is in line.
I really prefer a tab so I'm glad I was able to work it out.


----------



## Smokedinpa (Mar 1, 2015)

Get the American leathers glove. Thick and a good release. And I think they realease better when new.


----------



## toddster (Sep 8, 2005)

Two gloves that I love, the American Leather crossover, been using one for 8 years with great results. The other the Howard Hill deluxe glove. This glove takes some getting use to, but if you stay with it, will give you the best release hands down.


----------



## Grand Passage (Jan 25, 2017)

I've always heard the Big Shot is the way to go for a heavy glove.

Although thinner, I love my Dura-Glove


----------



## Ihatewinter (Nov 26, 2015)

I had the same problem, finger tip getting numb and tingling. I have used a lot of gloves over the last 30 years. American Leathers makes by far the best glove to help with this problem. In my opinion. I bought one and started using it , shortly afeter I bought another for a backup. You will love the glove. Great people to do business with also.


----------



## JusAguy (Mar 9, 2017)

I also was experiencing the finger tip numbness. I tried a couple different gloves and saw the AMerican Leathers offerings, but sticker shock got me! 

So, i decided to make my own! They're not the best looking gloves, but the stalls are thick and have a small strip that wraps over my finger tips and is stitched inside the heavier leather stall.

I works a treat - absolutely no numbness and i can still feel the string. Though it has a groove, my shooting is still good (when my form and release are good!).

Cost was nothing as i had some scrap leather on hand from another project!


----------



## Athreos (Sep 12, 2021)

Supermag1 said:


> Go with the American Leathers crossover. The best protection of any glove I've used including the abs super glove, just be aware that it will take several hundred shots to break in and there is almost no feel until they do


I just got this glove like an hour ago. Yeah, its thick! I'm wondering if I slathered the fingers in leather conditioner and then used little bulldog clips to fold a crease maybe it could spare me some of those several thousand shots...


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I had a lot of problems with my fingers and went through a few tabs then went to gloves, I just shoot gloves better than tabs for some reason. I would look on YouTube and post questions on the forums and bought a half a dozen gloves but still was having nerve issues in my fingers. I shoot three under and many suggested a deep hook so I tried it and that helped quite a bit. I was shooting a lot every day and often a few times a day.
I then went to American Leathers and ordered their Kangaroo Crossover glove with the inserts and although that worked well I needed a bit more. I was hesitant to order the Big Shot glove thinking it would be too thick but ordered it anyway. The glove works outstanding and although it looks bulky in pics and videos it’s not bad. I get a very good release with this glove and no longer have issues with my fingers.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

1canvas said:


> I had a lot of problems with my fingers and went through a few tabs then went to gloves, I just shoot gloves better than tabs for some reason. I would look on YouTube and post questions on the forums and bought a half a dozen gloves but still was having nerve issues in my fingers. I shoot three under and many suggested a deep hook so I tried it and that helped quite a bit. I was shooting a lot every day and often a few times a day.
> I then went to American Leathers and ordered their Kangaroo Crossover glove with the inserts and although that worked well I needed a bit more. I was hesitant to order the Big Shot glove thinking it would be too thick but ordered it anyway. The glove works outstanding and although it looks bulky in pics and videos it’s not bad. I get a very good release with this glove and no longer have issues with my fingers.


I did have sticker shock also and put off buying them for some time, but I was desperate so I finally broke down and bought one. After shooting it for a while I can say they are well worth the money and keeps me shooting. I use the Kangaroo Crossover glove for lighter bows and the Big Shot for hunting weight bows.
I would recommend if someone has nerve damage in their fingers the Big Shot is probably the best of the two. I like it so much I even ordered a second one.


----------

